# Is it possible to install android on non-android phone



## saurabh595 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hiiii...all i just want to know if it is possibe to install a ROM of an android phone on an non-android phone like *samsung monte S5620.*


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2010)

yes its possible but you can't install it. its known as porting. and in many case the H/W buttons, music controls, camera, BT are rendered useless (temporarily when using Android). can't say if Android will get installed on that particular mobile but a few experienced guys in Motorolafans ported android to some Motorola touchscreen mobiles.


----------



## Nithu (Dec 3, 2010)

^ what about Samsung Wave? any idea?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2010)

Nithu said:


> ^ what about Samsung Wave? any idea?



no idea. but i think porting is possible but as with any other mobile, something going to malfunction. let it be camera or the power button. cause these are basically ROMs from some other mobile & is designed for that mobile only. 

so if the mobile to which you are porting is exactly same to or almost same as the one you porting from, it maybe possible. eg: had Nokia 5800XM run Android, maybe someone can run a copy of it on Nokia 5230 also.


----------



## Rohan_B (Dec 3, 2010)

You can install android on the iPhone!!
I dont know about the other phones but Android works very well on the iPhone!!


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

On Samsung Wave Android porting is impossible I think, coz if it were possible then we should be seeing Android in Wave, not a darn 'bada' which is messing the device up with a great hardware. What do ya think?


----------



## Nithu (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ yeah, true. Bada is not good for Samsung Wave. If it had Android OS, it'll be a super phone for that super price.


----------



## pauldmps (Dec 4, 2010)

First of all Android has high system requirements.
Therefore, Samsung Monte is out of the question.
I think that Wave (s8500 ?) will be able to run Android but currently it seems that no ROM is available for it. Neither the developers are serious about it. Many users (in some forums) are actually ready to donate if such ROM is developed for them.

Android can be installed easily on a jailbroken iPhone without requiring a PC.


----------



## saurabh595 (Dec 4, 2010)

how can you say that samsung monte(Rs.9000) does not have a required hardware for running android as  there are many other phones in market like samsung galaxy 5(Rs.10000),micromax andro A60(Rs.7000) which is around the same price or even less than samsung monte.
Does the ROM for a specific mobile works only for that specific hardware of that phone like screen size,processor,RAM etc or it will work on any mobile required that it met the minimum requirement of that ROM to run.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 4, 2010)

saurabh595 said:


> how can you say that samsung monte(Rs.9000) does not have a required hardware for running android as  there are many other phones in market like samsung galaxy 5(Rs.10000),micromax andro A60(Rs.7000) which is around the same price or even less than samsung monte.
> Does the ROM for a specific mobile works only for that specific hardware of that phone like screen size,processor,RAM etc or it will work on any mobile required that it met the minimum requirement of that ROM to run.



cause Wave is not built for Android. a mobile for Android have to be build specifically taking in mind the processing power & ram as well as ROM requirement. else why not try porting on the Nokia 52** series that market is flooded with? cause with such a big screen, high resolution, slow proccy & ONLY 128Mb ram, Android will struggle right from beginning. that also if the rom is big enough for Android (custom rom are around 100Mb but installing/expanding will require a whole lot of space).

else think yourself:

Nokia 5230 = high resolution screen, 3G. cost just 7k.
Samsung G3/LG O1 = low resolution screen (compared to nokia), Wifi. cost almost double. 

same for BADA. its footprint is small & so is its requirement. maybe its requirements are lower than Symbian S60 also.


----------



## saurabh595 (Dec 4, 2010)

Firstly thanks for your informative replies....
Can you tell me the processor,ROM and RAM of samsung monte phone.can i port a ROM of wave phone on it(better than touchwiz).
Also give the reply of the question-
"Does the ROM for a specific mobile works only for that specific hardware of that phone like screen size,processor,RAM,ROM or it will work on any mobile required that it met the minimum requirement of that ROM to run."


----------



## pauldmps (Dec 6, 2010)

While I was not able to get any info on the processor & RAM of the Monte, the Phonearena.com review suggested that the phone has not enough memory to play youtube videos.  Hence running Android is out of question.

About your question, Yes, the ROM (which is the software component of the phone & not an hardware) needs to be customised for every specific phone model. Android being open-source, it is most easier to customize for a specific model.


----------



## saurabh595 (Dec 6, 2010)

No samsung monte can play you tube videos as i personally have played them many times but now i think it will not be good to port android on monte.
But what do you think about bada on monte?


----------



## pauldmps (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes it might play youtube videos using its youtube client. What the review suggested that inspite of its flash support, the browser displayed "Memory error" while loading a youtube page.

I haven't used this phone so I can't comment.

About Bada, its really an awesome OS but at the moment no one seems to be much interested about it. Lets see if it can be ported on other devices in the future .


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmm..can we install android in nokia 1100....???


----------



## abhidev (Dec 8, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Hmm..can we install android in nokia 1100....???



yes you can...only in ur dreams...lolz


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2010)

pauldmps said:


> What the review suggested that inspite of its flash support, the browser displayed "Memory error" while loading a youtube page.



possible ram or codec problem. to play youtube videos 50Mb ram is enough & BADA rom is tiny. so a much smaller rom than the one needed on Android can be used & Manufacturers i.e.e Samsung won't use 500Mb rom where a 200Mb rom can be used as most will opt for mem card & this keeps the price low for them.



pauldmps said:


> About Bada, its really an awesome OS but at the moment no one seems to be much interested about it. Lets see if it can be ported on other devices in the future .



a good alternate to Symbian. bad alternate to Android.



KaranTh85 said:


> Hmm..can we install android in nokia 1100....???



 Joke of the month i would say


----------



## pauldmps (Dec 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> a good alternate to Symbian. bad alternate to Android.




I have neither used any Bada or Android device. Could you compare both of the OS so that I can consider it in my next phone purchase ?


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry for bumping this old thread, but one of my colleague showed me Play Store on his iPhone and was telling me that he has installed Android on iPhone. How is that possible?


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2013)

Check post#5 dated 2010. Your friend is late to the party.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Sorry for bumping this old thread, but one of my colleague showed me Play Store on his iPhone and was telling me that he has installed Android on iPhone. How is that possible?



using iDroid

iDroid - The iPhone Wiki

also 

check 
*www.redmondpie.com/install-android-on-iphone-3g-2g-with-iphodroid/


----------

